# Kansas city area well informed doctor?



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 18, 2016)

First off guys I apologize if this is a no-no.

But im lost as where to turn, and i don't have time off from work or the money to search for a good trt doctor.  My pcp is of absolutely no help. I tested 220 total t for him and he is totally against trt therapy. So, I found a clinic and am 2 shots of 200mg in. I like the guy and he is pretty good it seems like. But they want me to come to them weekly.  No self administration. And I tested 130 for them total t. But just need a doctor who works for you, id like 2 weekly injections and supporting meds. Feel free to pm me ,thanks.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 18, 2016)

Most will agree, Dr. Tillicle is the man to see.


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2016)

Kcstreetracer said:


> First off guys I apologize if this is a no-no.
> 
> But im lost as where to turn, and i don't have time off from work or the money to search for a good trt doctor.  My pcp is of absolutely no help. I tested 220 total t for him and he is totally against trt therapy. So, I found a clinic and am 2 shots of 200mg in. I like the guy and he is pretty good it seems like. But they want me to come to them weekly.  No self administration. And I tested 130 for them total t. But just need a doctor who works for you, id like 2 weekly injections and supporting meds. Feel free to pm me ,thanks.



Not far from you.  The Midwest is shit for well informed doctors.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol well I hope I find one. My pcp has me so pissed off im finding a new one. He won't even refer me to a endo. Im going to a popular trt clinic in the area and I like it, just id rather not have to go give em a co-pay everyweek. Its a hassle and $200 a month. But I guess its better than nothing, I like the head guy there, he seems to know his shit and they got some hot nurse's lol


----------



## Spongy (Jul 19, 2016)

What's your dose for that 200 a month?


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 19, 2016)

Right now its 200mg a week.


----------



## Kcstreetracer (Jul 19, 2016)

He says it will drop to 140mg in a few weeks. They go off free testosterone and like to have it around 18. If I need higher dose to get there he will do it.


----------

